# Hands Drip Tips



## BigGuy

The new batch have been loaded folks go wild.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Order placed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Order placed. Tip 63 and 5 are MINE

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

BioHAZarD said:


> Order placed. Tip 63 and 5 are MINE
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Good choice, I got 40 and 64

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

Finally getting onboard the drip tip hype train. Tip 29 for me and tip 48 for my better half.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## morras

3 ordered and paid !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Excellent


----------



## Silver

Hi @Sir Vape
Just a heads up

When I browse your website on my iPad and I click on Drip Tips, and then the Tips by Hands submenu, it doesnt click anywhere. So I cant navigate to the Hands Tips on my iPad (Safari browser.)

Not sure if its just because my iPad is old - but letting you know

All works fine on my PC with chrome browser
And its strange because it also works on my iphone with Safari (but i can see its the mobile version of the site)

Nevertheless, here is the link to the Hands Tips which always works:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> Hi @Sir Vape
> Just a heads up
> 
> When I browse your website on my iPad and I click on Drip Tips, and then the Tips by Hands submenu, it doesnt click anywhere. So I cant navigate to the Hands Tips on my iPad (Safari browser.)
> 
> Not sure if its just because my iPad is old - but letting you know
> 
> All works fine on my PC with chrome browser
> And its strange because it also works on my iphone with Safari (but i can see its the mobile version of the site)
> 
> Nevertheless, here is the link to the Hands Tips which always works:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


@Silver I experience the same problem on my iPad, haven't tries on my iPhone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> @Silver I experience the same problem on my iPad, haven't tries on my iPhone.



Thanks @Deckie - glad its not just me. Lol


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> Thanks @Deckie - glad its not just me. Lol


I think it's just one of those things. Possibly save us money at times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Wow these are selling fast, last night i had 2 tips scooped right out of my cart! Lucky bugger haha


----------



## BigGuy

Eish almost all sold out alreaady.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I think @Sir Vape will be shipping a lot of tips today


----------



## Stosta

Scissorhands said:


> Wow these are selling fast, last night i had 2 tips scooped right out of my cart! Lucky bugger haha


That is sad! Was there a moment of indecision? Or were you trying to move as fast as you could?


----------



## Scissorhands

Stosta said:


> That is sad! Was there a moment of indecision? Or were you trying to move as fast as you could?


Within a 30 minute window! still super happy with what i got  this was a nice batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> Eish almost all sold out alreaady.



Just as well @hands worked all night last night!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Just as well @hands worked all night last night!


Work he's fingers to the bone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> Work he's fingers to the bone.


And then use that bone for more tips.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

boxerulez said:


> And then use that bone for more tips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Haha! Truly unique! I would pay top dollar for one of them!


----------



## Rude Rudi

Got mine in time!! My virginal tip (easy tiger) is heading my way!!! It will sit proudly atop me virginal SM25 - cant wait!! @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

Just pulled trigger on #6 #20 and #55.

Now the long ass wait until tuesday 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick

Scissorhands said:


> Wow these are selling fast, last night i had 2 tips scooped right out of my cart! Lucky bugger haha


What numbers were they?@Scissorhands ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Got mine today for my SM25
Looks awesome
Beautiful work @hands...
What else....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

@Rude Rudi which did you order? I am like a fat kid in xmas eve knowong there are sweets in my gifts the next day 


I just want my tips already lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

This one will go atop my gold SM22 on a red minikin v1.5




This on my Black SM25 on a matt greenV2 and




this for my silver SM25 on a purple V2.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Scissorhands

Slick said:


> What numbers were they?@Scissorhands ?


27 & 85 , got this bad boy though

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick

Scissorhands said:


> 27 & 85 , got this bad boy though
> View attachment 77620


That looks stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Slick said:


> That looks stunning


+1

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Looking awesome


----------



## Mahir

BigGuy said:


> The new batch have been loaded folks go wild.



Hi. I'm based in Cape Town and would like one of those tips, but I don't see any tips on the Sir Vape website? I would like to order a SM25 with a Hands custom drip tip online, how do I do so?


----------



## Quakes

Mahir said:


> Hi. I'm based in Cape Town and would like one of those tips, but I don't see any tips on the Sir Vape website? I would like to order a SM25 with a Hands custom drip tip online, how do I do so?


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

A lot sold out.


----------



## boxerulez

Joy!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes

boxerulez said:


> Joy!
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Just Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Could not have asked for more.

These are perfect.






Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

What is the big hype about these things, do they improve flavour?
Or is it purely aesthetics?

Edit* not being snarky, legitimate question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

@Strontium

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

Strontium said:


> What is the big hype about these things, do they improve flavour?
> Or is it purely aesthetics?
> 
> Edit* not being snarky, legitimate question.


They certainly free up airflow in the SM25. And the tip is just better on the lips.

Someone asked me earlier about sucking another mans tip on facebook. In hindsight I should have told him if you suck a tip...rather a local one than a chinese one right? Lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick

Strontium said:


> What is the big hype about these things, do they improve flavour?
> Or is it purely aesthetics?
> 
> Edit* not being snarky, legitimate question.


Just like how u cant explain to someone how honey tastes,they have to taste it for themselves,I cant explain to you how it is to vape on 1 of them,but warning you in advance,once you use it,you will never want to use a standard drip tip again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And your Honour I rest my case!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Pity I never got the one I ordered. I now have a freeby Hands tip collecting dust

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Strontium said:


> What is the big hype about these things, do they improve flavour?


Except for ........
1) The top quality crafmanship
2) Custom orders option for matchy matchy
3) Quality materials used
4) THE LOOK !!! and
5) It is "Local is lekker"

For me it makes no sense having so much pride in ones mod/tank setup that one neglects the most important part and that is the mouth. It is where flavour tasting and chucking clouds begin. I ordered 5 which should arrive end of this week or early next week and then I will include some close-up photos in a mini review.
Watch my thread ..... @hands has included two extra stunning tips that I will be giving away.
I posted a photo of the tips in my thread. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-reviews-builds-or-tutorials.t31189/page-3

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

KZOR said:


> Except for ........
> 1) The top quality crafmanship
> 2) Custom orders option for matchy matchy
> 3) Quality materials used
> 4) THE LOOK !!! and
> 5) It is "Local is lekker"
> 
> For me it makes no sense having so much pride in ones mod/tank setup that one neglects the most important part and that is the mouth. It is where flavour tasting and chucking clouds begin. I ordered 5 which should arrive end of this week or early next week and then I will include some close-up photos in a mini review.
> Watch my thread ..... @hands has included two extra stunning tips that I will be giving away.
> I posted a photo of the tips in my thread.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-reviews-builds-or-tutorials.t31189/page-3



I view my setup as a tool, it has one function n that's to deliver nicotine. I can't have pride in it, I didn't make it, I only bought it.
I suppose I'll have to try one to see for myself but in all honesty, I'm really digging the tip on my Melo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Strontium said:


> I view my setup as a tool, it has one function n that's to deliver nicotine. I can't have pride in it, I didn't make it, I only bought it.
> I suppose I'll have to try one to see for myself but in all honesty, I'm really digging the tip on my Melo.


Even from a purely functional POV you want one of these, IMO they greatly improve the flavour, and it also adds to the comfort of your setup, which I know sounds strange, but you'll get what I'm saying when you try one, you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mahir

When can we expect new stock of the tips? @Sir Vape @hands

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I would say in about a week and half we should have some more in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Hey @Sir Vape (maybe @ET if the rest of the crew is away)...

Would you be able to check for me if Hands' Goon tips fit in the Shuriken 24mm RDA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink

Hi guys, when are you expecting a new shipment of tips?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justink

Tagging @Sir Vape and @hands

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## hands

Justink said:


> Tagging @Sir Vape and @hands


Working on the next lot, had some delay and working hard to get back on track.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

hands said:


> Working on the next lot, had some delay and working hard to get back on track.


Any sneaky pics yet @hands I am in dire need of new tips Sirs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

boxerulez said:


> Any sneaky pics yet @hands I am in dire need of new tips Sirs


Skyping with him now. He is almost done with the next 100 tips for Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

KZOR said:


> Skyping with him now. He is almost done with the next 100 tips for Sir Vape.


Wow. That is an impressive total

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

KZOR said:


> Skyping with him now. He is almost done with the next 100 tips for Sir Vape.


2 aromamisers need chubby 510 tips and a goon needs a friend asap  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Almost done, will post pics as soon as they are done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000

@hands why are you being sold at Sirs for R1400?


----------



## Justink

Ha ha ha just saw that now as well

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------

